# Aufbau und Funktionsweise eines CPU's



## metno (17. Juni 2005)

Hat jemand einen Link wo ich die Funktionsweise und der Aufbau eines Prozessors nachlesen kann?


----------



## Julian Maicher (17. Juni 2005)

http://www.google.de

Das Forum hier ist keine Linksuchmaschine.


----------



## chmee (18. Juni 2005)

Pflichte suye bei.
Schau doch bei "intel", "amd","motorola"  vorbei, wenn Du dann die Klassiker  4004, 8008,68000 verstanden
hast, kannste Dich an die modernen CPUs setzen. 
gib einfach mal "intel 4004" bei google ein, da geht die luzi ab.

mfg chmee


----------



## Tobias K. (20. Juni 2005)

moin


Oder du guckst mal dort -> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials71248.html&highlight=bauen


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

